# WANTED: SEIKO CRY-3088 CRYSTAL TO FIT A 7006-7219 CASE



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WANTED: SEIKO CRY-3088 CRYSTAL TO FIT A 7006-7219 CASE*


View Advert


I NEED A CRYSTAL FOR A SEIKO 7006-7219 CASE, I BELIEVE THE PART NUMBER IS CRY-3088

LOOKING FOR EITHER A SEIKO CRYSTAL OR A GENERIC ONE TO FIT

NO LUCK ONLINE.




*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

